# type of gas used



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi 

On the outside of the gas bottle storage cupboard, situated on the outside, just behind the passenger door, it says, "LPG. The Truma paperwork refers to using either propane or butane gas.

What sort of gas is used on the coral 660 SP? Also, would the 6kg bottles be the largest that can fit in there, x 2?

Thanks 

Terry


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Terry 
LPG is just a generic term for Liquid petroleum Gas this covers both Propane and butane, most people if they use their vehicles over winter tend to use Propane has this still boils off at temperatures below 2-3 degs where as butane is more for summer/milder weather use.

This is a very brief answer no doubt someone will come along shortly with a fifteen page answer to your question.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

More importantly what sort of connector is fitted to the end of the hose?

If it's a Butane one you will need to use Butane cylinders and if it's a Propane one you will need to use Propane cylinders - unless (of course) you change the connector.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

You should be able to get 2x 11kg bottles in the gas locker
Cheers


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with comments above, if you ONLY intend to use your MH in the "warm" months then you can use butane (In Calor that is a blue bottle), but if you intend to use it when the temperature drops to around 7 or lower then the speed with which the butane changes from liquid to gas may be insufficient for high demand things like the heating.

In those situations propane is best (in Calor cylinders that is RED), but the regulators differ from butane to propane as the connections to the cylinders are deliberately different (from memory butane has a left hand thread and propane a right hand so they are incompatible - BUT memory is a fickle thing and I have not used Calor for several years now).

MOST MH that I have come across use propane as they want to use the MH in the autumn and spring or even in the winter.....

BUT the choice is up to you and you can swap from one cylinder to another without any problems at any Calor supplier. So check what regulator is fitted and then decide if that is what you want.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you should decide that touring Europe is your forte, then it may be advisable to consider a re-fillable unit like Alugas or GasLow.
These both have their own fittings and use Autogas points to re-fill with Propane.
As each country in Europe have their own gas bottles that cannot be exchanged with bottles from other countries, Gaslow etc overcomes that problem.

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If your MH is post 2005 then it may have a 30mb regulator fitted to the van (inside the gas locker) If this is the case then you can use propane or butane, you would just need the proper pipe (pigtail) to connect from the bottle to the regulator.

My personal choice would be to use propane all year. It may not be quite as efficient as butane but you don't need to worry about swapping bottles around when the weather gets cold. We spent part of our "summer" holiday in the alps this year and even in June the night time temperatures were well into single figures.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

:blob6: :blob6: :blob6: 
I saw the title & thought of (you know what regarding gas . . .


----------

